# New Job, New Hair, New Life!



## kattybadatty (Mar 12, 2009)

Just moved from the Big Apple to BOSTON a week ago for a new job! Left MAC in the dust.... thank GOD. What a joke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm very happy in a new city. I was offered a great job working at a modeling agency as the director for their new faces division... and I couldn't be more grateful!

Oh, and I got rid of the bleached-out look. Although I miss it terribly!! Tell me what you like more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suggestions welcome!

Here's a look from my going-away party in NYC a week ago... used a bunch of purples and dark colors... Enjoy!

*Face:*
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Oil Control Lotion
Fast Response Eye Cream
Prep & Prime Face
Studio Fix Liquid NC25
Studio Fix Powder NC25
Full coverage C25
Refined Deeper Bronze
Mocha Blush
Lightful Mineralize Powder

*Eyes:*
Prep & Prime Eye - Medium
Stilife Paint
Stars & Rockets
Carbon
Nylon
Vanilla pigment
Beauty Marked
Nocturnelle
Parfait Amour
Fling brow pencil
Clear BrowSet
Blacktrack Fluidline
#36 lashes
Dazzle Lash
Smolder liner

*Lips:*
Spice liner
Pure Rose lipstick
Pastel Emotion lipgloss























<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## QueenJollene (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats girl! love the look. very sexy!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww, I've missed your FOTDs!!!
Love the look and the new hair btw


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow super Beautifulll have fun change is good!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 12, 2009)

OMFG ur so fucking hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love both hair colors!! your makeup is flawlessssss. glad ur enjoying ur new job and home!!!

would you be able to do a TUT on this?! I'd really love to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially your contouring!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 12, 2009)

You looking amazing!!! Super Sexy!!!!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats girly on the job. and you look beautiful. i missed you pictures. thank you for coming back to us.


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats on the job and love the look!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 12, 2009)

Very pretty look. I love your FOTD. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 12, 2009)

I love this, and your hair looks REALLY good!!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow love this look.
Loved the hair as a bleach blonde, but love this just as much! 

Can you do a pic tut on it?


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 12, 2009)

you are super stunning girl!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Your hair is so beautiful. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 12, 2009)

wow, you look gorgeous! literally picture perfect. you could totally model.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2009)

You look amazing! Congrats :-D


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new job, you look great. I do like this hair better, I bet you'd look really good in rich chocolate color too.


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks ladies! i will try to put a tut up tomorrow on my day off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love love!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the new job and love the look.
I miss your FOTD's !


----------



## User49 (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful makeup! I have to admit I love the bleached out look more on poker straight hair, but if you waved up the new look I think it would rock! Both look nice tho! Love the definition of your brows! Congrats on the new job! How exciting!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 12, 2009)

congratz! you look fabulous!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hot and sexy look!  Congrats on the move and good luck with the new job!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 12, 2009)

love the look!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh! I've missed your looks.
Glad to hear that you are doing well, and see that you are still looking great


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 12, 2009)

perfection seriously you are so effing gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 12, 2009)

total hotness!!! damn!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Mar 12, 2009)

you look really radiant and beautiful. you're face looks glowy and flawless


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 12, 2009)

You looks so beautiful, HAPPY, and sexy...maybe I need a new job and city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats girl!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_You looks so beautiful, HAPPY, and sexy...maybe I need a new job and city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats girl!_

 
aw, thanks! yes, i definitely love to move around and try out new places and experiences! its great!


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats on the job and you look great! Go Patriots!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 12, 2009)

gorgeous & sexi! luv your new look, and from looking at your avatar pic, luv the bleached blonde look too, but damn you're rockin this look & the haircolor looks natural & professional, miss director!
CONGRATS & BEST WISHES!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Mar 12, 2009)

giiiiiirl you are FIRECE!!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

i swear, i need to start a poll to see who likes what color hair i have! im torn... and i have a hair appointment in 2 weeks!! lighter? darker? keep exactly the same? extensions/natural? ahh so many decisions! help!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 13, 2009)

are u on youtube??I love your makeup.. its toooooooooo good to be true


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_are u on youtube??I love your makeup.. its toooooooooo good to be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not :-( I really should think about doing that though, huh? I just got a new computer with a camera thing in it (i'm so computer saavy.. it's incredible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so I will definitely look into it and keep you posted mama!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_would you be able to do a TUT on this?! I'd really love to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially your contouring!!_

 
contouring tut is coming this afternoon/tonight! really!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 13, 2009)

Hot!gorgeous look!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 13, 2009)

You look fantastic! I'm so loving the new hair!


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful as always! I've missed your FOTDs!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks guys! ill try to keep up with posting more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so keep it darker? or highlight? im confused!


----------



## nunu (Mar 13, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 13, 2009)

HOT DAMN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 omg the look is amazing....good job


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulation!  Love the look - you look like a model yourself!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_contouring tut is coming this afternoon/tonight! really! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you!!!!






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_so keep it darker? or highlight? im confused!_

 
i love both, but summer is coming, so i pick bleach blonde! like in your old avatar (the one you had before this one you have up now) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## .k. (Mar 14, 2009)

girl you're gorgeous! i wish u had an up close pic of your eyes though


----------



## gnat (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi I like the new hair =) don't even get me started about the look *jealous*


----------



## natjotua (Mar 14, 2009)

freakin perfection! loves it!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 14, 2009)

you divas are amazing! thanks for all the snaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didn't have time to post the tut yesterday but ill get to it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 15, 2009)

Love it...you look so hot!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_I'm not :-( I really should think about doing that though, huh? I just got a new computer with a camera thing in it (i'm so computer saavy.. it's incredible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so I will definitely look into it and keep you posted mama! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks so much for considering it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be the first one to subscribe to your youtube channel lol.. congrats about your new job.. sounds very exciting!! and your makeup is always flawless.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used a kabuki brush to contour after seeing one of your tuts and I loved it.. thanks so much for the tutorials!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_thanks so much for considering it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be the first one to subscribe to your youtube channel lol.. congrats about your new job.. sounds very exciting!! and your makeup is always flawless.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used a kabuki brush to contour after seeing one of your tuts and I loved it.. thanks so much for the tutorials!_

 
It's so funny... I look at my old Tuts and FOTDs and I LAUGH! First of all, because I look really young... but also just because my skill was HORRIBLE back then! I really have my own personal "look" now and I do things SO differently now, after working at MAC and freelancing on my own! I've learned so much.... but thank you! I have LOTS of new tricks up my sleeve to teach ya!


----------



## Iffath (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful talent.


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey katty!

I forgot to add that i prefer your previous hair colour on you, i feel that this one washes you out. Girl we have missed your fotd's , glad you're back


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey katty!

I forgot to add that i prefer your previous hair colour on you, i feel that this one washes you out. Girl we have missed your fotd's , glad you're back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! In all honesty, I think a tan would do a LOT for both hair colors LOL! I'm white as a ghost right now (NC25 versus the NC45 I was over the summer!) so once I get some color back, maybe it'll look better.. but I'm definitely throwing some more blonde in it soon! THanks!


----------



## rbella (Mar 16, 2009)

You sicken me.  Seriously.  You are perfection!!!  Congrats to you and you deserve it.  You are an amazing and absolutely stunning woman!!


----------



## Belini (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you please briefly tell me for your eyes where you put what eyeshadow? its gorgeous!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_Can you please briefly tell me for your eyes where you put what eyeshadow? its gorgeous!_

 

Prep & Prime Eye - Medium (ALL OVER EYE)
Stilife Paint (ALL OVER EYE)
Stars & Rockets (CORNER OF LIDS)
Carbon (CREASE AND UNDER EYE)
Nylon (HIGHLIGHT AND LID)
Vanilla pigment (HIGHLIGHT)
Beauty Marked (CREASE BLENDED UPWARD)
Nocturnelle (ABOVE LID TOWARD NOSE AND HIGHLIGHT)
Parfait Amour (CORNER OF LID, CREASE, AND BLENDED UPWARD)
Blacktrack Fluidline (LASH LINE)
#36 lashes
Dazzle Lash (LASHES)
Smolder liner (WATER LINE)

Hope that helped! I'll try to remember exactly how I did it and post a tutorial this weekend - working on my brow/bronzer tutorials now, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stay tuned!


----------



## Belini (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks so much! I’m looking forward to the tute but I want to wear it this Saturday which is your Friday so I don’t think I’ll be able to see it in time.
When you say all over eye for the stilife paint, do you mean the crease and brow bone as well?


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_Thanks so much! I’m looking forward to the tute but I want to wear it this Saturday which is your Friday so I don’t think I’ll be able to see it in time.
When you say all over eye for the stilife paint, do you mean the crease and brow bone as well?_

 
yep. literally, from top of the lashline to bottom of the brow. just to add sparkle all over. PLUS since there's a yellowish-undertone to stilife, it makes the carbon and beauty marked appear more purple.


----------



## Belini (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, i dont have the stars and rockets eyeshadow or beauty marked.
Can I use carbon instead for beauty marked and maybe a light purple for starts and rockets?


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 17, 2009)

absolutely! you can even forgo stars and rockets, and have it be a more darker, sultry purple look. let me know how it goes!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 17, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks mama! <3


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW! You look amazing :O


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

One word - stunning!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 17, 2009)

You scream hotness girl!!! Good luck with the new job


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks! I'm at work now - loving my PINK office! (yes, the walls are bright pink!)


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 17, 2009)

dayum girl the camera was made for ur lotd's!!!


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Great Look!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks hot mamas <3


----------



## tattoosofships (Mar 19, 2009)

Ohhh my! You are stunning!


----------

